# Do you prefer males or females?



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Been ages since I’ve posted on here. I was wondering if people had a preference either way and why?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I mean, I assume that you mean with birds…. 

I lean Male when it comes to avians, just because it removes any complications around egg laying


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

srirachaseahawk said:


> I mean, I assume that you mean with birds….


Haha yes I’m referring to budgies.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I love both! 

However, I will admit that I'm more inclined toward males as I prefer not to deal with possible complications of egg laying and binding, even with a solo female.*


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

I fall in love with the personality. From the powder blue cere color, it's looking like I have a sweet girl. I will echo what the others have said in that a male doesn't bring about serious hormone related complications. That said, there'd be a big wrestling match with anyone who tried to take my LoVey 😊🥰🦜🥰!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

To be honest I prefer not to think about it in terms of preference since while there are certainly differences that can arise with both genders I think of it a bit like how human parents hope for one gender over another when expecting a baby. In the end, either of them would be loved despite differences between the way they develop and grow. 

On the other hand it is important when managing flock dynamics to consider ratios of males to females or have all of one gender so in that case it would depend on the particular situation


----------

